# How To Login Faster in Gmail and Orkut



## mrintech (Aug 17, 2008)

Well the title of this post seems to be catchy, and of course, it’s true. Now you can login faster into your Gmail as well as Orkut Account More faster than ever. Just one click and you are in 

*Faster Orkut Login*

Well Just click here and simply bookmark the page that opens.

*Faster Gmail Login*

Well I know you all are waiting for this only. For faster login and faster loading/composing of your page simply type *m.gmail.com and you are done  

Cheers!!

Source


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 17, 2008)

knew that..
i have BB so of no use..


----------



## mrintech (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for appreciating me


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 19, 2008)

Already knew.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 19, 2008)

no use.. most of us hv broadband....

bt still thnx...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2008)

Why i can't see any difference ?

Are there any tweaks to do?


----------



## VexByte (Aug 28, 2008)

_*m.gmail.com is faster because it's the mobile version._ *Useful if you want to quickly check for new messages.*


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks bro i didn't knew them...
but anyways i too use broadband


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Me2 Has Broadband so of no use...Thanks for sharing anyways


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 28, 2008)

Old news 
Thanks for Sharing


----------



## mrintech (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanx all


----------



## max_demon (Sep 3, 2008)

me useing Thunderbird , no need to open webpage even


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Knew It*

I already knew it
Is Thunderbird good??


----------



## max_demon (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah , does the job for me . i use it with Google Apps and IMAP 4


----------



## mrintech (Sep 15, 2008)

i am using dial up and this is the best trick for me


----------

